# Help Facilitating Deal In NB



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’m considering a gear purchase in the Grand Bay-Westfield, St. John, NB area. I’m pre-emotively seeing what help may be available from a trusted member here to inspect, buy, and ship a guitar to me. I’m just putting a feeler out there before I begin negotiations with the seller.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Bueller....
Bueller....
Bueller....

Perhaps my original post was confusing. Of course, I would either send you the $ by EMT (or send it to the seller directly) prior to the transaction as well as pay for any related expenses.

Being a long distance transaction, I would feel more comfortable buying if I knew someone inspected the guitar for any obvious issues and I wasn’t just sending the money to a random Kijiji guy.

Any help would be appreciated. I really want this guitar. That being said.... I probably shouldn’t spend the $ right now so if no one is willing or able to help me out...then I’ll take it as a sign not to buy (but I still really want it).

Help a brother out?

I can’t help thinking that if this was anywhere near Kitchener I would be taken care of. Lol.

Cheers. J.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

If your guts telling you to seek out assistance than its definitly not worth the stress of buying it off kijiji imo. You should feel comfortable after the first response i would guess.
If a warning flag has gone up then i would abandon the deal.

Whats the guitar in question?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

There aren’t really any warning flags. I’m just cautious by nature. Seeking assistance here, from a more trusted stranger, is my first step.

As far as the item goes, I think I’ll keep exactly what I’m looking at to myself for now because it’s, what I believe to be, a good deal and I don’t want it to vanish.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

A bump for @JBFairthorne 
Hope you can sort something out.



Thunderboy1975 said:


> If a warning flag has gone up then i would abandon the deal.


I don't think it is a warning flag. More like typical cognitive dissonance.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Cognitive dissonance...

“Check out the big brain on Brad.”


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

JBFairthorne said:


> There aren’t really any warning flags. I’m just cautious by nature. Seeking assistance here, from a more trusted stranger, is my first step.
> 
> As far as the item goes, I think I’ll keep exactly what I’m looking at to myself for now because it’s, what I believe to be, a good deal and I don’t want it to vanish.


Welll 
Good luck then.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> Cognitive dissonance...
> 
> “Check out the big brain on Brad.”


Meaning what? 

Just trying to help you out.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

A poor joke. Pulp Fiction quote. My apologies for the miscommunication. You have my utmost respect.

“Lighten up Francis.”, Bill Murray, Stripes. Lol.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> “Lighten up Francis.”


I tell myself that every day...LOL


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

There are some nice gits for sale in NB. 🤫


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

MmmHmm. This one is pretty close to, but not exactly, something I’ve wanted for more than 20 years. It’s priced fairly or better. It’s just so damned far away.

The map shows it between Grand Bay - Westfield and St. John. Now I’m not sure how far they are apart but it’s definitely closer to GBW.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

That 93 PRS CE 24, i would throw my money at him and hope for best. 😄


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

....crickets chirping....


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Fender or Gibson? 
C'mon man. We're all friends here! 🤨


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Top Secret. I could tell you...but then I’d have to kill you.

When I’ve entirely given up on the prospect or the ad disappears I will divulge.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

You'd get a lot more traffic in the Open Mic or Electric Guitars area.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

@davetcan I thought this was the appropriate area but if you suggest moving it, I will defer to your advice. Please do so. Thanks.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

My take on "Community Help" is that it's targeted towards help with the site software itself. But then what do I know  I'll move it and leave a redirect.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I think you mean St. John


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Edited...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Last call. I’ve sold a guitar so one of the things holding me back is no longer a factor. It’s time for me to shit or get off the pot. Any help would be greatly appreciated. If not, then life goes on.

Thanks for all the replies and bumps. I’ll update you when I decide how (or if) I should proceed.

If you’re on the fence...you should know that this might be the second guitar I’ve sold in less than a year...without buying a replacement. Please, save me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> Please, save me.


A bump to help save @JBFairthorne.
There must be someone in NB that can help!
Hang in there my friend.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Friends don’t let friends sell a guitar without buying something to replace it.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

JBFairthorne said:


> Friends don’t let friends sell a guitar


The end.
GLWTB


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

So I just sent the guy the $ and he’s supposed to go to the post office tomorrow to get the guitar on the way to me.

Hopefully a NGD thread in a week or whatever. Hopefully not an “I got hosed” thread. I’m not overly concerned though.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Package shipped today. Got a picture of the receipt. Guy texts me and says shipping ended up being $25 cheaper and offer to send me a refund. I told him thanks but keep it. Now I’m not sure, but my money is on there actually being a guitar in the box and not a case full of rocks. Lol.

So excited.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> Hopefully a NGD thread in a week or whatever.


Great news! 

Please post lots of pics!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Good luck with the purchase.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Strat?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s in the black hole of the Mississauga Canada Post distribution centre. Let’s see how long it takes to leave.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

greco said:


> Strat?


Negative. I’ll post something else tomorrow. It’s the only thing helping me cope with the wait.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Tele?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

*Crickets chirping**


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks like a '07 Standard Strat with TKL case, what kind of pickups in those?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I dunno...because it ain’t one of those.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Ok. I can’t help myself.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I have no self-control.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

With the availability and lack of variety with lefty guitars combined with Fender American Standards being my general quality level of my guitars, this is a bit of an exciting upgrade for me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Greg and Les ?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I thought it meant...get lessons.

I’m not a fan of the pickguard colour though. Black or some sort of pearloid black seems a safe substitute but I’d kinda like something a bit outside the box too.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> get lessons.


Good one! 
My laugh for the day...Thanks!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Congrats JB, on finally finding one. 👍🤘


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Getting closer to that lefty ‘72 Thinline dream.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Well the guitar left Mississauga and was scanned in Barrie. That’s kind of exciting news considering the horror stories I’ve heard about items getting scanned into Mississauga and then not getting updated for weeks.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Delivered today. Can’t wait to get home to check it out. Fingers crossed that it ain’t a box full of rocks. Lol.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Bluesboy? Congrats.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Semi- hollow American Asat Bluesboy. Blonde with a Seth Lover in the neck. Pretty stoked.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

JBFairthorne said:


> Semi- hollow American Asat Bluesboy. Blonde with a Seth Lover in the neck. Pretty stoked.


I'm a G&L fan, I've owned an ASAT Special for years now and I love that guitar.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Well there was a guitar in the box....👍


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

When you can put it down, update with some pics


----------

